# From hyper to hypo?



## Sarah86 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi - I was diagnosed with Grave's disease 10 years ago when I was 14. It was treated with medication for a year and I haven't had a problem since. However, I've recently been gaining weight and my T4 levels are now on the lower side of normal. Does anyone know if it's possible to go from hyper to hypothyroidism?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, people with one auto-immune thyroid condition often progress from one stage to another. Have you had any antibody tests done?


----------



## Sarah86 (Dec 16, 2010)

No, but I'm talking to my doctor later today. Any advice on what kinds of questions I should ask?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah86 said:


> Hi - I was diagnosed with Grave's disease 10 years ago when I was 14. It was treated with medication for a year and I haven't had a problem since. However, I've recently been gaining weight and my T4 levels are now on the lower side of normal. Does anyone know if it's possible to go from hyper to hypothyroidism?


Hi, Sarah and welcome!

If your T4 is on the lower side of normal, that could indicate hypothyroid but what other tests did you have along w/ that?

Did the doctor run TSH? How about FREE T4 and FREE T3??

Have you had antibodies' tests run?

Low T4 can mean a lot of things. Estrogen dominance, adrenal fatigue, pituitary and absence of thyroxine replacement meds when indicated.

So you see? We need more info re other tests.

Also, what did your doctor have to say when you had this T4 test? Anything?


----------



## Sarah86 (Dec 16, 2010)

She just tested TSH and Thyroxine. TSH was 2.7 (up from 2.3 when I had it tested a year ago) and Thyroxine was 5.89. I'm talking to my doctor later today and would love to know what kinds of questions I should ask. Thanks!!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I would recommend getting TSH Free T3 and Free T4 run as Andros said. 
In addition, I would ask for antibody tests, TSI, thyroglobulin, ANA, and TPO to see what is going on. You may need to start taking a thyroid replacement med.


----------



## Sarah86 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's really helpful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah86 said:


> She just tested TSH and Thyroxine. TSH was 2.7 (up from 2.3 when I had it tested a year ago) and Thyroxine was 5.89. I'm talking to my doctor later today and would love to know what kinds of questions I should ask. Thanks!!!


Here are some suggested tests which could form the basis for some of your questions.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

and here is a link go help in understanding the different thyroid lab tests.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

The antibodies' tests are important as you could be flip flopping back to hyper. It is sort of a rebound phenomenon. It does not always reflect in the "normal" thyroid panel of TSH, T4 and T3.

Hopefully you will get FREE T3 and FREE T4. And do get copies of your labs so that if you like, you can post results and ranges here.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it normal to go from hyper to hypo in just a month?

Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know that there is any one "normal" with thyroid disease. We are all different. I have heard as many variations as there are people going through this. 
Could be thyroiditis if it was short term hyper followed by hypo, Hashis causes swings from hyper to hypo, and Graves can have periods of active disease followed by remission.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Now thats interesting............The doctor never mentioned that. He either has Hashis or thyroiditis I can't believe how fast it is.

Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Oceanmist, has the hubby had antibody tests done? TSI is an antibody specific to Graves, which I thought is what you said your hubby had.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

All she told him is he has Graves put him on meds and wanted him to have RAI and I talked him out of that. His symptoms are up and down first diagnosed as hyper then a month and a bit is hypo she said. She did do blood work but he knows nothing of his numbers which I asked him. This is why I feel a lot of pressure he is going into this blind. I don't know if he had any antibody tests done....she is sending him to a surgeon as she is an ENDO only. She told him to up his meds or decrease them when he doesn't feel well while waiting to see the surgeon.
After you mentioned Hashis or thyroiditis those two make more sense of what he's going through. Everyone else seems to be hypo for ever or hyper and he is up and down the board in a matter of weeks. 
Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Has your husband been on medication like Tapazole, Methimazole or PTU to slow down his thyroid functioning? If so, he may have been put on too high a dose and caused hypo.
He can always call and ask for copies of labs to see what has been done. If he is going for the thyroidectomy regardless, the exact diagnosis may not be terribly important as the pathology report will tell you for sure. However, if he is still trying to make a decision, having access to what tests have been run is important. 
I would suggest TSH, Free T3, Free T4, TSI, Thyroglobulin, TPO, ANA. Then post here and we can help you sort them out. 
Once the gland is out, the decision is final. More info may help you feel more confident about his decision.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes he is on meds to calm him down his heart was pounding out of his chest and he lost 30 pounds...high blood pressure thats how he was diagnosed with Graves. But just over 8 weeks later and she says he's hypo now. I might call the doctors secretary to get the info mailed to us...
He was on three Methimazole pills twice a day 5 mg each plus his heart meds were 6 pills a day 10 mg. Now she cut him back to only 1 and wants him off those completely.
Ocean


----------

